# What are the best Electrolytes to get?



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

So I was going to order some from Jeffers but im not sure which ones would be the best.

Any suggestions??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

for goats with the runs I like the "Bounce Back"


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

that works well - but in a pinch you can also use pedilyte from the grocery store and also resorb made by pfizer is what i used on the cow andgoats during the pasturella out break


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

My favorite is Pro-Lyte Plus. It has electrolytes as well as Probios.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

RunAround said:


> My favorite is Pro-Lyte Plus. It has electrolytes as well as Probios.


I use the same...and it's available at TSC :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Lol I don't remember, whatever is at the feed store, Save a Kid or Save a Calf is what I get sometimes
I also give powerade or gatorade, both have electrolytes and goats love it in their water


----------



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

I used "bounce back" by Manna Pro for Bill (a saanen wether) that worked perfectly. I didn't use it for long because his runs cleared right up.


----------

